# Redlands Orchid Festival



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.redlandorchidfestival.org/

Anybody going?


----------



## Wendy (Apr 19, 2011)

I went back in 2004...it was awesome and well worth the trip. Hopefully I will get to go back one day. Not this year though. Are you going Dot?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## koshki (Apr 19, 2011)

You lucky duck!

You taking a truck to bring back all your goodies? LOL


----------



## Ernie (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope to go, but not 100% confirmed yet.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2011)

dot, michal ooi will have habenaria medusae; I remember you mentioning you had interest. I have a few lists of plants that a few vendors will be bringing from overseas; a few others haven't replied yet


----------



## tenman (Apr 20, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> http://www.redlandorchidfestival.org/
> 
> Anybody going?



Wouldn't miss it. I go every year; mostly I pick up re-ordered stuff from international vendors. This year it has been hit-or-miss with the vendors, some not replying, and one, Agroriente, not going. But then there are always the spur-of-the-moment gotta haves!

It's a blast!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2011)

tennis, did you get a list from eco orquideas? I just got one yesterday if you wanted to look it over. a huge list, but probably not many that i'll get. if someone likes lots of true sophronitis species he has a lot, including sophronitella violacea and another cool species which is oncidium limminghei which is now called psychopsiella limminghei. ... and if you like cool cattleya walkerianas or purpureas, you have to see the list! ... there is a cattleya walkeriana variety flamea that has me very curious, but I don't really grow cattleyas and of course it's well over $100


----------



## ITSP (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm going. Earnie - Frank, the sheriff and I will be driving down from Orlando....

Lori


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll be there, at least on the day of judging. Probably the next day too!


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 20, 2011)

I might be traveling thru; I have vacation the week leading into it, but don't have definite plans yet.


----------



## tenman (Apr 20, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> tennis, did you get a list from eco orquideas? I just got one yesterday if you wanted to look it over. a huge list, but probably not many that i'll get. if someone likes lots of true sophronitis species he has a lot, including sophronitella violacea and another cool species which is oncidium limminghei which is now called psychopsiella limminghei. ... and if you like cool cattleya walkerianas or purpureas, you have to see the list! ... there is a cattleya walkeriana variety flamea that has me very curious, but I don't really grow cattleyas and of course it's well over $100



Yeah, got it yeaterday, kinda late for it. The things I asked him about aren't on it nor did he bother to reply to my query, sent two months ago.

His plants are usually good, though, but nothing on his list I want that I don't already have except the C.violacea semi-albas, but too expensive for right now, and some other things in the waaay too pricey area. I have gotten rather large orders from him the last couple of years. I just wish someone would bring more pseudolaelias. The only new one is too similar to the one I already have. The Sopronitella violacea and Soph.rosea I bloomed this year were originally from him.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 20, 2011)

tenman said:


> and Soph.rosea I bloomed this year were originally from him.



I think the correct specific epithet of this one is wittigiana? Good luck deciding what the genus is this week though.


----------



## Darin (Apr 20, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I think the correct specific epithet of this one is wittigiana? Good luck deciding what the genus is this week though.



My vote is to put a C. in front of the species. Guarantee within 5 years someone will say it is a Cattleya (again/still). You'll just be a man ahead of the times


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I think the correct specific epithet of this one is wittigiana? Good luck deciding what the genus is this week though.



I went to high school with a brandon wittig who was a bit crazy; I think i'd stick with the s. rosea!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 20, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> I went to high school with a brandon wittig who was a bit crazy; I think i'd stick with the s. rosea!



Maybe Brandon Wittig became an infamous botanist? :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2011)

um at least in the past i'd think he was more into studying 'weeds' of the two kinds people set on fire... maybe he's a horticulturalist, now!
actually the way things seem to go, he's probably a lawyer or something like that (or worse, a politician) now


----------



## Clark (Apr 21, 2011)

This show is a near miss for me.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> I'll be there, at least on the day of judging. Probably the next day too!


Brian, did you photograph the awarded plants? That tent would be a very difficult environment to make good photos in!


----------



## Heather (May 17, 2011)

Yes, does anyone have a report?
Curious minds want to know!


----------



## Ernie (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, who went? 

What'd you guys get??? 

We decided to stay home and invest gas money directly on plants.


----------



## e-spice (May 18, 2011)

I decided to not go. I did go once (2009) and had a wonderful time. I was a little disappointed in the slipper selections they had there. To me, Redland is very "South Florida grower-centric".


----------



## cnycharles (May 18, 2011)

I decided not to order anything ahead of time and didn't make a 'wish list' for tennis to look for (purchased too much before this...)


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2011)

Heather said:


> Yes, does anyone have a report?
> Curious minds want to know!





Ernie said:


> Yeah, who went?
> 
> What'd you guys get???
> 
> We decided to stay home and invest gas money directly on plants.



I'll write up a "report" along with what I purchased in a day or two, when I get my list updated and organized.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2011)

Wow! That much!?! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2011)

Redland International Orchid Festival was, in one word, overwhelming! To see so many orchids in one place at one time from all over the world was -- overwhelming. I am so glad I did research on various websites before going, so I had with me a wish-list to use when visiting the vendors I really wanted to visit. After that, it was just going through each tent and seeing what I could not live without. While remembering that I had brought a medium-sized suitcase to bring them back in, and well as a limited budget. I also took my list of what is in my collection so I wouldn't duplicate.

Well, at least not too much!

It was great. Really. What an experience. Not something I can afford to do often, and maybe not even again -- but something certainly worth doing once. Not only just to see all those myriad orchids, some familiar, many not; but to talk with the vendors, ask questions, and observe...

There were 64 vendors there -- they are still listed on the Redlands website: http://www.redlandorchidfestival.org/ From all over the world: Thailand, Philippines, Brazil, Peru, Venezuela, Malaysia, Columbia, Taiwan, Japan, Ecuador -- and many from the US I'd never heard of. Overwhelming!

I also went to some of the orchid talks. Carlos Fighetti gave an OK overview of Phal species, Ron McHatton's talk on the Orchids of Mexico was interesting and informative, and Mac Rivenbark from Mac's Orchids' talk on Philippine Orchids was also interesting and refreshing. There was also a Virus Testing "Demo" by a guy from AGDIA, Inc. which answered a few questions I had and corrected some erroneous info I had -- that Cymbidium Mosaic Virus and the Odont. ringspot virus are NOT spread by insects, but only by mechanical means. He wasn't the best speaker, but it was a good talk.

It was also interesting to see the plants in the AOS tent, what was awarded and what got ribbons. The group I went with pretty much agreed that the presentation, tags, and placement of the winners left something to be desired. 

These followed me home:

Aerangis somalensis
Ascocentrum christensonianum
Asconopsis Thai Cherry
Barkeria spectabilis
Brassia signata (mexicana)
Chrisnopsis Penang Star (Paraphalaenopsis laycockii 'big sister' x Christensonia vietnamica)
Cleisocentron merrillianum 
Dendrochilum bicallosum
Dorthera (Renanthera Penang x Doritis pulcherrima ‘Tony Tan’
Encyclia garciana
Grosourdya muscosa
Maxillaria ochroleuca
Oncidumnia Kimberly Kosaki (Pauoa Delight x Tolumnia Alameda Magic)
Phalaenopsis cornu-cervi (yellow form)
Phaleanopsis maculata
Phaleanopsis maculata
Phaleanopsis stuartiana (yellow form)
Phaleanopsis sumatrana (malaysian type)
Phaleanopsis sumatrana
Pleurothallis allenii
Pleurothallis amparoana
Polystachya paniculata x sib
Stellis addrianae
Trichosalpinx ciliaris
Tuberolabium phillipsii
Tuberolabium quisumbingii
Tuberolabium woodii

Barbara LeAnn x kovachii
Elizabeth Castle x kovachii
Fritz Schomburg (kovachii ‘Ana’ x besseae)
Haley Decker x kovachii
kovachii
La Vingtaine (Memoria Dick Clements x kovachii)
pearcei
Peruflora’s Angel (richteri x kovachii ‘Jessica’)
Peter Croezen (pearcei x kovachii)
Taras (czerwickianum x pearcei)


----------



## paphioboy (May 19, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> These followed me home:
> 
> Aerangis somalensis
> Ascocentrum christensonianum
> ...



No, you DIDN'T!!!! :crazy::evil: That sure is quite a haul to fill up the greenhouse..


----------



## JeanLux (May 20, 2011)

Wow Dot what an interesting, great purchase!!!! Some of them on my list too !!! great phals., and kovachii crosses  !!!!

Did you get any documentation with the talks? (esp. about viruses!) Jean


----------



## Ernie (May 20, 2011)

Cool! Lots of species and a box of Pk hybrids. Can't go wrong there!  Can't wait to see your pix of the Tuberolabiums when they bloom- neat little dudes.


----------



## goldenrose (May 20, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2011)

Wow, someone named a plant for Peter? 
Nice captures there, Dot! Did you take any photos?


----------



## Ernie (May 20, 2011)

Heather said:


> Wow, someone named a plant for Peter?
> Nice captures there, Dot! Did you take any photos?



Yeah, and a pretty nifty one too! 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19856&highlight=peter+croezen


----------



## etex (May 20, 2011)

WOW- sounds like an awesome event!! Excellent haul of very cool plants :drool: :drool:
Did all the plants fit in the medium size suitcase you brought??


----------



## Clark (May 20, 2011)

Sherpatime!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2011)

Heather said:


> Wow, someone named a plant for Peter?
> Nice captures there, Dot! Did you take any photos?



Alfredo Manrique made and named the cross. Alfredo told me that Peter has done a lot for them in Peru.

When I have my camera with me, I tend to focus on making photos to the exclusion of everything else, so I did not take a camera.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2011)

etex said:


> WOW- sounds like an awesome event!! Excellent haul of very cool plants :drool: :drool:
> Did all the plants fit in the medium size suitcase you brought??



Believe it or not -- yes! It was packed tight!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Wow Dot what an interesting, great purchase!!!! Some of them on my list too !!! great phals., and kovachii crosses  !!!!
> 
> Did you get any documentation with the talks? (esp. about viruses!) Jean



We were each given a single-sample test kit plus a flyer about the test. And an offer to call the company for any questions.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2011)

Nice aquisitions.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2011)

Way to go Dot! Looks like you'll be doing some late spring cleaning in that new GH,yes?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Way to go Dot! Looks like you'll be doing some late spring cleaning in that new GH,yes?



It's amazing how much re-arranging can take place in a greenhouse! Plus, I've added some brackets to the metal walls for hanging plants. I've hung my Hoyas on some of them, so now I have more room on the rods for hanging orchids.


----------

